# False predictions concerning Christ's coming (Lazarus Seaman)



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 3, 2020)

There's nothing whereby the credit of Divinity suffers more then by groundless, and yet confident assertions concerning the year and day of Christ’s coming. To give in all instances of mistake from _Luctantius_ down-ward unto this day (as is already done by some in great measure) would not keep of others from presuming still.

Lazarus Seaman, _The head of the church, the judge of the world. Or, The doctrine of the day of judgment briefly opened and applied: in a sermon preached before the Right Honourable, the House of Peers; in the Abby-Church at Westminster, on a public fast day, Ian. 27. 1646. By Lazarus Seaman Preacher at All hallows Bread Street London. One of the Assembly of Divines_ (London: I. Rothwell, 1647), p. 18.


----------

